# interface doesnt support scanning

## markan

hi all

my network card was regonized and started

ifconfig -a and ifconfig shows it up

but "iwlist (interface) scanning" tells me that interface doesnt support scanning

maybe that is not problem, my biggest problem is when i run wicd it says:

no network interface found

----------

## The Doctor

the output of ifconfig -a would be helpful.

If it has been detected, that suggests to me that you have the kernel module, but you don't have firmware. You can correct that using emerge -av linux-firmware. Indecently, as a general rule if it requires firmware it should be built as a module since some firmware is required to be loaded before the kernel module.

----------

## Princess Nell

Can you be more specific? I have the same problem as the OP.

In my case, the kernel config includes CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y, but I just realised that I also have CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y. However, the /lib/firmware directory looks nicely populated.

Wireless interface is working fine for connections. Abbreviated lspci/lsmod/equery:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

cfg80211              263800  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode-18.168.6.1

```

----------

## The Doctor

If I recall correctly, /lib/firmware is where portage installs the firmware and the kernel looks for it, not where a kernel build puts it. In fact, I am fairly sure that that is where I pointed my kernel .config to look for the firmware to build in.

A kernel build includes it directly in the kernel. This is advantageous if your video requires firmware (lets say a radeon card) and your disks are fully encrypted. I don't know how those options interact, but quite probably you don't actually have the firmware built in.

As for why some modules need firmware first, I have no good explanation. I just know it is true. This is not the case with every driver, but enough so that it is a safer bet.

----------

## markan

thank you for help

i was have firmware, i dont know why then my device wasnt support scanning, it doesnt support it again

but iw connected to wireless via wicd preferences and than editi wired and wireless interfaces name there, after that wicd was found available networks

----------

## Princess Nell

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y seems to have done the trick here. I probably didn't have it set because of the comment.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enable this option if you need old userspace for wireless
> 
> extensions with cfg80211-based drivers.
> ...

 

----------

## Ant P.

Yeah, wicd is among the few things that still need the legacy cfg80211 option. wpa_supplicant on its own would've probably worked, though.

----------

